# Bestes Lan-Strategiespiel



## motsch_ (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

welches ist das beste Lan Strategiespiel , dass ich mit Freunden über Tunngle zocken kann? Gute Grafik, Auswahlmöglichkeiten...


----------



## seventyseven (4. April 2011)

Warcraft 3 ?


----------



## NCphalon (4. April 2011)

Kommt drauf an, was ma bevorzugt. Ich persönlich zock am liebsten Anno oder AoE, wer weniger auf Aufbau steht zockt dann WC3, C&C etc.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2011)

Warcraft 3, Men of War, World in Conflict, Age of Empires II, C&C Generals


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung obs das beste ist, da ja Geschmäcker bekanntlich verschieden sind aber ich spiele öfters mit einem kumpel AoE3 über Hamachi, macht echt Laune.


----------



## NZHALKO (5. April 2011)

Empire Earth 1 = Kult und megageil. Ansonsten villeicht Age of empires, Warhammer und natürlich company of heroes


----------



## Norisk699 (5. April 2011)

Wenn schon alte Schinken wie Warcraft 3 angepriesen werden dann empfehle ich 

"Die Gilde 1" mit Erweiterung "Gaukler Gruften und Geschütze"
  (bzw. die Gold-Edition oder so... da ist beides drin)

In der aktuellsten Patch-Version mit ohne Bugs spielbar und keine Abstürze mehr


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

Supreme Commander, Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour, Warcraft 3, StarCraft I+II, Company of Heroes, Warhammer 40k Dawn of War, Age of Empires III, Civilisation IV

Das sind jetzt mal die Spiele welche mir spontan eingefallen sind.


----------



## Schulkind (5. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> *Age of Empires II*


 
Wir bekommen dieses Spiel im LAN Modus nie hin, wir finden einander einfach die Srv nicht, schon alles mögl. probiert zB Firewall aus, hast du noch nen Tipp parat?


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Bei mir hat es immer Super Funktioniert, ob im realen LAN oder über Hamachi. Wollt ihr ne richtige Lan machen, oder anders Zocken?
Wahrscheinlich Tunngle, weils ja im ersten Post steht.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. April 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:
			
		

> Warcraft 3 ?



/sign

Alt aber dennoch einfach nur Hammer.


----------



## Schulkind (5. April 2011)

Sowohl bei Hamachi als auch über nen Switch kein Erfolg bei der Serverfindung  - nächste LAN mal Tunngle probieren.
Ich sehne es so herbei meinen Freunden mal ordentlich mit den Briten den A**** zu versohlen  , spielst du AoE 2 oder AoE 2 - The Conquerors Expansion ?

Company of Heroes ist echt super für ne LAN vorausgesetzt du zählst keinen Freak zu deinen Freunden (so geschehen bei uns), denn dann geht der Spielspaß zum. für die Anderen schnell in den Keller.

C&C ist ne Sache für sich, haben auf LANs öfters mal C&C 3 Tiberium Wars gezockt nur läuft es am Ende immer auf einen Mammutpanzer-Rush hinaus, Taktik sieht imo anders aus


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Unterschiedlich, mal mit Exp. mal ohne. Achte dadrauf das alle die gleiche Version haben und Patch ggf. auf die "Aktuellste". Crack hilft auch manchmal Wunder ... so blöd es klingt. 
Ah, noch ein Briten Spieler. Schön Verschanzen und mit Langbogen Schützen die Gegner ausnoggen 

CoH ist ein Spiel für sich, wenn einer extrem gut ist, haben alle anderen keine Chance mehr.

C&C 3 is ja auch plööd. Ich empfehle dir wirklich C&C Generals / Zero Hour. Das is absolut Genial .. außer einer hat ne Nuke.


----------



## Schulkind (5. April 2011)

Ja Briten sind schon der Hammer wobei 1x nicht aufgepasst & der Com schafft es doch mal mit nem Katapult durch die Reihen zu holzen 

Wenn du mal Lust auf ne Inet Partie hast füg mich doch einfach Xfire (shirezu) hinzu


----------



## motsch_ (5. April 2011)

Welches Spiel der Total War Reihe ist eingentich das beste'?


----------



## Schulkind (5. April 2011)

motsch_ schrieb:


> Welches Spiel der Total War Reihe ist eingentich das beste'?


 
Ich fand "Rome:Total War" super, Systemanforderungen sind nicht zu hoch & das Setting ist zum. nach meinem Geschmack viel  besser als das der Nachfolger.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Ich fine Shogun 2 Extrems Geil. Imho mit Rome das beste Total War.

Zu Rome, haben letztens ne Partie gespielt. Hat nur gelaggt. Hatten alle um die 5 FPS oder so. Waren allerdings auch um die 8000 Mann auf dem Feld


----------



## motsch_ (5. April 2011)

Ist Napoleon Total War oder Rome eigentich auch Gebäude aufbauen, und kämpfen?

Wer hat eines dieser Spiele schon mal über Tunngle gezockt? Oder sonsten über Hamachi? tunngle bevorzuge ich jedenfalls...xD


----------



## Schulkind (5. April 2011)

Nein diesen Part kannst du auf ner LAN getrost weglassen, im SP kann man bedingt seine Städte ausbauen nur liegt der Schwerpunkt des Games eher im territorialen Aspekt.

Kurzum auf LANs wird sich Rome: TW (gilt übrigens für die ganze TW Reihe) auf das Ausspielen von Schlachten beschränken, aber das macht vA mit potenter HW so richtig Spaß.


----------



## HolySh!t (5. April 2011)

Stronghold Reihe bitte nich vergessen 
Kumpel und ich zocken atm immer Stronghold Crusader über Tunngle und macht einfach Spaß
Is zwar nich mehr das Neuste Spiel, aber nen trotzdem mega Game ... obwohl ich Strategiespiele gar nich mag


----------



## kinglsey (31. Juli 2011)

Ganz klar Age of Empires II....alt aber immernoch sehr geil


----------



## Torchlight (2. August 2011)

- Stronghold Crusader / Extreme
- Starcraft 1 + 2
- Age of Empires 1 + 2
- Age of Mythology
- Warcraft 3
- Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 2


----------



## byte1981 (2. August 2011)

Warcraft 3 ist m.M.n. eines der besten Games die man im LAN zocken kann.


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Die Total war reihe ist sehr gut, war aber auch sehr Hartwarehungrig


----------



## L0L-I-Pop (6. August 2011)

*Schlacht um Mittelerde II* (mit Add On "Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs), wenn euch die Balance wichtig ist spielt es ohne Add-on mit dem neuesten Patch.Sieht obwohl es von 2006 ist immer noch top aus und macht einfach übel Laune

Gibt auch Funmaps wie TD oder Herowars, bei sowas ist Warcraft 3 aber der King


----------



## Conqi (13. August 2011)

kinglsey schrieb:


> Ganz klar Age of Empires II....alt aber immernoch sehr geil


 
+1... ehr +10, AoE2 mein Alltime-Favourite, bisher kein Spiel gefunden (schon gar nicht RTS), das mich so gefesselt hat. Selbst aus dem sch*** Editor hab ich Sachen raus gequetscht, das glaubt man kaum


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (13. August 2011)

Empire Earth, Age of Empires II, Stronghold ist auch immer ganz witzig


----------



## DarthLAX (14. August 2011)

alt aber gut (vor allem da es auf jedem handelsüblichen PC läuft):

total annihilation 

(das ist der vorgänge von supreme commander, welches IMHO für strategie einfach zuviel rechenleistung zieht)

und natürlich alle (bis auf den letzten) teile von command and conquer 

mfg LAX


----------



## Baer.nap (14. August 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> alt aber gut (vor allem da es auf jedem handelsüblichen PC läuft):
> 
> total annihilation
> 
> ...



"fixed"


----------



## amdfreak (14. August 2011)

Schlacht um Mittelerde II, Stronghold Legends (das Spiel ist zwar nicht richtig ernst zu nehmen, man sollte es einfach nur geniessen ),
alle Total War Titel, Warcraft 3.


----------



## DarthLAX (15. August 2011)

nix gegen westwood (mochte die - hab mich aufgeregt als EA die auf ihrer einkaufstour einfach eingesackt haben) aber auch die C and C teile danach waren bis auf den letzten der tiberium reihe und alarmstufe rot 3 (wobei der auch spass macht....mich regen aber die asiaten auf....und das fehlen von einstein find ich auch mies) doch gut, vor allem KANES RACHE war einfach nur super ....das war command and conquer at its best 

mfg LAX


----------



## Alterac (16. August 2011)

WCIII Frozen THrone


----------



## SuRReal (5. September 2011)

Starcraft  Broodwar
World in conflict


----------



## otjes (6. September 2011)

also wir spielen immer sehr gerne age of empires, auch gut ist company of heroes ,das ist zwar ein bisschen schwerer zu meistern aber dafür macht es einfach richtig spaß.

die neuen c und c 3 fand ich auch lan nicht so gut, dafür konnte man generäle gut spielen,  alarmstufe rot 3 wäre auch gut wenn man internet hat

bei wc3 haben wir immer nur die funmaps gespielt


----------



## kyyo (7. September 2011)

C&C Generals. Beste Strategiespiel für Lans. Früher mit meinen Kumpels auf Lans oft gezockt. Neben CS, COD 1/2/4 und CiV 4  unserer Favourit für lans.


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. September 2011)

Die besten Lan stratigie spiele sind immer noch:

Mediva II total war (und der mod third age total war)
Age of empires 2+3
Stronghold crusader
und hdr schlacht um mittelerde 2


----------



## PunkPuster (14. September 2011)

Wir zocken immer: 
AoE 3
Stronghold Crusader
HdR SuM 2 AdH (mein Favorit)


----------



## Stread (14. September 2011)

C&C 3 Kanes Rache ist auch immer ganz gut.


----------



## JonathanWayne (26. September 2011)

Sorry für die leicht verspätete Antwort, aber wenn du ein wirklich gutes Spiel suchst, schau dir mal Age of Empires 2 an. Geniales Gameplay und nicht dieser AoE3 oder AoEOnline-Mist. 

Age of Empires 2 verkörpert für mich das perfekte Strategiespiel. Es lässt sich sehr gut im Multiplayer zu zweit oder mit weiteren Spielern über Hamachi spielen. Wenn du Interesse hast, mal eine Runde Länder aufzubauen, meld dir


----------



## Kingk360 (26. September 2011)

Stronghold forever^^

Nee ehrlich...

Collectors edition bei amazon (keine Werbung^^) für 10€ und dann gehts ab. Auf Stroghold Crusader ist meineswissen kein Kopierschutz


----------

